# Από την τελευταία εικόνα



## Hellegennes (Apr 1, 2012)

*Από την Τελευταία Εικόνα*

_Εκείνη τη νύχτα σηκώθηκα να πιω νερό
και ο λαιμός μου ήταν ξερός κι ένιωθα έναν κόμπο.
Ζύγωνε η ώρα -πλησιάζει το ξημέρωμα-
κι ήταν τα πόδια μου αδύναμα.
Άναψα τη λάμπα.

Πολλούς καιρούς, οι ταξιδιώτες που περιδιάβαιναν
εκείνα τα απόκοσμα λοφάκια,
κοντοστέκονταν πλάι στην έρημη εκκλησία.
Έριχναν μια ματιά -συνήθως βιαστική-
στο πίσω μέρος του ναού,
εκεί που κάποτε θα ήταν το ιερό.
Δεν έμεναν πολύ, φεύγανε όπως-όπως,
γιατί το μέρος ήταν άγριο τη νύχτα
και λύκους έκρυβε το δίπλα δάσος.

Τρεις ταξιδιώτες μια φορά, ετόλμησαν να μπούνε μέσα.
Μέσα, ησυχία, απόλυτη. Όχι πουλιά.
Δεν βρήκαν τα κιτάπια αδειανά.
Τα παρατήρησαν καλά, κείμενα ολόγυρα πεταμένα.
Στου κήπου τα απίθωσαν τα πέρατα.
Τα έσκισαν καλά-καλά, μα δεν τα έθαψαν.
Ίσως γιατί νόημα δεν είχε.

Να έπεφταν της νύχτας τα κανάλια
στον σπαραγμό τον επιπόλαιο, τον κοκκινόπλαστο, τον λυκοφτερωτό.
Τούτο ευχήθηκε ο γιος μου, απ' το κρεβάτι.
Καθώς πέρασαν πολλά χρόνια, τα κείμενα εκείνα θα έλεγε κανείς πως χάθηκαν.
Κι όμως, εκεί είναι! Στα πέρατα του κήπου, στον αυλόγυρο της εκκλησίας.
Ένας Θεός ξέρει γιατί τα χρόνια δεν τα έφθειραν, ο άνεμος δεν τα πήρε·
ένας Θεός κι ένας θνητός και 10 νοματαίοι.
Κρυφό το μυστικό κρατάνε ο ένας του άλλου.
Στον κόρφο κρύβουν γράμματα, ποτέ να μην τα στείλουν.

Άλλος κανείς δεν ξέρει τα χαρτιά τι γράφουν.
Κανείς άλλος δεν έμαθε ποτέ.
Η εκκλησία έμαθα πως γκρεμίστηκε και χτίστηκε ένας δρόμος.
Διατρέχει τους λόφους και καταλήγει στην άκρη του κόσμου.
Εκεί σταματάει, μπροστά σ' ένα κοιμητήριο.

Δεν έδωσα καμιά άλλη ευκαιρία, καθώς είχα απογοητευτεί.
Έπειτα, είπα, τι άλλο θα μπορούσε πια να μου προσφέρει;
Δεν είχα ούτε τη δύναμη ούτε τη θέληση να ξαναδοκιμάσω.
Έτσι ξάπλωσα πάλι στο κρεβάτι και σκεπάστηκα.
Όνειρα άλλα δεν ήθελα πια να δω.

Πριν όμως έτσι αυτή η ιστορία λήξει, θα ήθελα αυτό να πω
κι ύστερα για πάντα να σωπάσω...
πολλές φορές στη βιβλιοθήκη έψαξα να βρω απάντηση.
Δεν είναι στο μυαλό μου η λύση, αυτό το ξέρω.
Ανοίγω το παράθυρο να μπει αέρας και με αρρωσταίνει.
Το έκλεισα πάλι.
Είναι η απάντηση αλήθεια; Είναι η συντροφιά;
Έχουν εικόνα οι λέξεις ή μήπως είναι κέρματα μιας μεγαλύτερης εικόνας;

Όχι, δεν ξέρω αν η αλήθεια κρύβεται στις λέξεις.
Δεν ξέρω ίσως λέξεις αρκετές να μάθω την αλήθεια όλη.
Μόνο χώμα κουβαλώ στις τσέπες μου, απ' τον αυλόγυρο της εκκλησίας.
Νιώθω γυμνός και βρόμικος και στο χώμα ξαπλώνω να κοιμηθώ.
Έχει μια ζέστη εδώ το χώμα, που λένε είναι απ' το ιερό.

Δεν ξέρω, γιατί την εκκλησία εγώ δεν την αντίκρισα ποτέ.
Εγώ απλά περαστικός ήμουν καθώς τον δρόμο είχα πάρει για το δάσος.
Δεν φοβάμαι τους λύκους που κατοικοεδρεύουν στα σκοτεινά του βάθη.
Βλέπω ένα φως στο βάθος. Δεν είναι φως απ' τον φακό μου.
Είναι η εκκλησία, σκέφτηκα, και έγειρα από την άλλη._


Αφιερωμένο σε έναν χώρο που μου πρόσφερε πολύτιμες πληροφορίες και μια νέα διαδικτυακή παρέα. Εύχομαι η Λεξιλογία να συνεχίσει να προσφέρει τις υπηρεσίες της για πολλά χρόνια ακόμη, με την ίδια αγάπη και την ίδια όρεξη που δόθηκε για να φτιαχτεί και να λειτουργεί, σε μια εποχή που χρειάζεται την γόνιμη συζήτηση σε θέματα ειδικού ενδιαφέροντος και την εγκυρότητα μέσα σε ένα ποτάμι πληροφορίας στο οποίο βυθιζόμαστε ολοένα και περισσότερο.


----------

